# [SOLVED] Western Digital 1TB passport stuck in RAW format?



## _Ic3Man_ (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a brand new Western Digital 1TB passport that is stuck in RAW format. I plugged it into my business server but never used it. Now that i want to use it on a different computer, it can't format it into NTFS or FAT32. I tryed using EASEUS partition master, Fat32Formatter, and just the normal computer windows 7 formatter. Help?


----------



## Alt-rtt (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Western Digital 1TB passport stuck in RAW format?*

If it's a brand new one, get a warranty replacement.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Western Digital 1TB passport stuck in RAW format?*

Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In *Disk Management *Right click the drive and *Initialize* it Now right click the *Unallocated Space *and *Create* a Partition and *Format *the Partition NTFS. 
If this fails, then since it is new, return it for another one.


----------



## _Ic3Man_ (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Western Digital 1TB passport stuck in RAW format?*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In *Disk Management *Right click the drive and *Initialize* it Now right click the *Unallocated Space *and *Create* a Partition and *Format *the Partition NTFS.
> If this fails, then since it is new, return it for another one.


Alright I will try this, thanks for the info. Replacing it seems like best option.


----------

